
000Webhost Hacked - 13.5 Million user accounts dumped - coppolaemilio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/10/28/000webhost-database-leak/
======
coppolaemilio
Passwords were stored in plain text... Why???

